

Y Combinator Winter apps - don78

Hi I was just wondering if all of the applications for winters YCombinator have been finalised as we are still awaiting word and are on tender hooks here...
======
davidw
"Tenterhooks": <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenterhook>

